# Team Penning Events



## Team Penner (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking for regular team penning events in other states. Currently I participate in regular events in KY (WKU AG Center-Bowling Green, KY and Buck Creek Sportsman Club-Barren Co., KY). Let me know of other events.


----------

